# Which breeds have spots on their skin?



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

Still always looking for clues to find out what breed Tiki is. 

I was wondering which breeds might have spots on their skin, opposed to on their fur? Over the months, Tiki has developed some spots on her stomach.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

I think a lot of breeds have spots in that area. My Corgi does. He has specked man-bits.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

My dog as a kid did who was a Lhasa-apso/poodle mix.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

My dogs have spots in that area too. I don't think it's a breed thing.


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't think that it is a breed thing either, as my parti male has them, I had a Great Dane that had spots there too. I have noticed that most of mine that are not solid colored have a higher chance of having them.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Buster has spotty skin. Some areas are patchy like his coat, others are much smaller spots....none of it lines up and matches his fur.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Pretty sure more dogs than not have spotty skin. Bella is mostly a solid color and has some different colored skin spots.


----------



## SamiSaysRawr (May 26, 2012)

Many dogs have pigment spots like that, I don't think it's more common in one breed compared to another. Both Bran and Rosie have them.


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

Interesting! Did not know that. The dogs I had growing up were all shepherd, husky or lab variations and I've never experienced it on any of those breeds so thought it may help me narrow it down a bit.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

jsca said:


> Interesting! Did not know that. The dogs I had growing up were all shepherd, husky or lab variations and I've never experienced it on any of those breeds so thought it may help me narrow it down a bit.


It was worth a try


----------



## Alla (Mar 25, 2015)

jsca said:


> Interesting! Did not know that. The dogs I had growing up were all shepherd, husky or lab variations and I've never experienced it on any of those breeds so thought it may help me narrow it down a bit.


My shepherd's got spots like that. Except hers a dark on lighter skin.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

It's a color thing.  Very common on any area of white/white spotted fur.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

My Aussie puppy has spots on his foot pads (they're pink with black splotches) and the roof of his mouth has patches on it as well.


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> It was worth a try


Lol indeed! The older she gets the less sure I am about what she's mixed with. I know I could get a wisdom panel for the fun of it, but every time I think of buying one I'm reminded that I could just spend it on toys for them or household expenses, lol


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

jsca said:


> Lol indeed! The older she gets the less sure I am about what she's mixed with. I know I could get a wisdom panel for the fun of it, but every time I think of buying one I'm reminded that I could just spend it on toys for them or household expenses, lol



Well, the Holidays are only a few months away now...you could always hint around....


----------

